# OpenGL kann nicht initialisiert werden



## der_schnitter (19. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich Quark 3 starten will,kommt ganz normal die  Konsole.Allllerdings kommt nach kurzer Zeit eine Fehlermeldung.Hier schreibe ich mal einen Teil des Inhalts der Konsole:


> Initializing OpenGL subsystem
> ...initializing QGL
> ...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
> ...setting mode 7: 1152 864 FS
> ...



Andere OpenGL Spiele gehen komischerweise


----------



## HeNrY (19. Januar 2008)

"...WARNING: fullscreen unavailable in this mode"

Scheinbar zu hohe Auflösung oder so.
Versuch mal die Config zurückzusetzen.


----------



## der_schnitter (19. Januar 2008)

Wie geht das?Stimmt,als Startauflösung ist irgendwas mit 1100 Bildpunkten eingestellt...


----------



## der_schnitter (23. Januar 2008)

Also mein Monitor packt nur 1024x768 Bildpunkte.Die Startauflösung in der Konsole ist auf 1158x895 Pixel gestellt.Wie kann ich die Startauflösung nun ändern?(um hier mal ne konkrete Fragestellung in den Raum zu werfen)

Problem ganz ohne Software gelöst:
Ich hab einfach nen größeren Monitor angeschlossen und die Auflösung auf 1024x768 gestellt


----------

